# Fingerprint Reader Problem: Kein /dev/uinput.

## EOF

Ich versuche gerade meinen fingerprint reader über thinkfinger zum laufen zu bekommen.

Leider wird kein device /dev/uinput erzeugt, obwohl

das uinput kernelmodul geladen ist (lsmod ...).

In der kernelconfig steht

```

CONFIG_INPUT_UINPUT=m

```

(modprobe uinput habe ich auch gemacht)

dmesg zeigt

```

usb 3-1: New USB device found, idVendor=08ff, idProduct=2810                                                               

usb 3-1: New USB device strings: Mfr=0, Product=1, SerialNumber=0                                                          

usb 3-1: Product: Fingerprint Sensor                                                                                       

usb 3-1: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice   

```

Was mache ich falsch ?

----------

## 69719

Schau mal dort, vielleicht bringen dich die udev Regeln weiter.

----------

## schmutzfinger

Ob es /dev/input/uinput gibt hat mit udev Regel garnichts zu tun. Du erwartest /dev/uinput bei mir ist es in /dev/input/uinput, guckst du an der falschen Stelle?

----------

## EOF

Es scheint, dass thinkfinger meinen reader einfach nicht unterstützt  :Sad: .

----------

